# UWELL Nunchaku 2 (21700/20700/18650)



## Zer0_C00L (2/10/19)




----------



## Mollie (3/10/19)

Zer0_C00L said:


>


This might be my next device been looking at the first version for some time now wonder when it will be available in South Africa

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (3/10/19)

I just hope they've addressed the + and - button issues. 

If so; it's on my list of must-haves!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mollie (3/10/19)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I just hope they've addressed the + and - button issues.
> 
> If so; it's on my list of must-haves!


You gonna tilt it to + or -

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (3/10/19)

Yes! I want!


----------



## CashKat88 (3/10/19)

If i already have the first nunchaku, would it be worth it to get this one.... i wonder if the tilt to go up and down will work well or will it be just be changing my wattage while i walk with it in my hand... i guess we will see, if its any good i will probably find a great one on the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zer0_C00L (7/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (7/10/19)

Looks good, thanks for sharing this @Zer0_C00L

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TrifeDawg17 (11/11/19)

Soooo Ive noticed that there is always a post on here as soon as a new device is launched internationally. However, there is never any info on where to get it locally. 

That being said, the Nunchaku 2 is available in SA (sadly without the tank) at Viking Vapes


----------



## DrKolver (11/11/19)

TrifeDawg17 said:


> Soooo Ive noticed that there is always a post on here as soon as a new device is launched internationally. However, there is never any info on where to get it locally.
> 
> That being said, the Nunchaku 2 is available in SA (sadly without the tank) at Viking Vapes



I have already picked one up from Viking's Vape in Bloemfontein - shot a review this past weekend. The review will be edited and published next week Monday, 18th November.


----------



## X-Calibre786 (12/11/19)

DrKolver said:


> I have already picked one up from Viking's Vape in Bloemfontein - shot a review this past weekend. The review will be edited and published next week Monday, 18th November.


I'm really interested to see how the more common RTAs (Zeus X, Kylin, Profile etc.) look on it. All the reviews I've seen so far say it's 26mm and I'm wondering if the RTAs will look odd on it if they're the common 24mm/25mm base.


----------



## KZOR (12/11/19)

@X-Calibre786 .... with 24mm Beest with a bubble glass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (12/11/19)

KZOR said:


> @X-Calibre786 .... with 24mm Beest with a bubble glass.
> 
> View attachment 182642


That is gorgeous!


----------



## Grand Guru (12/11/19)

God knows that I’m fond of technology and innovation but I’m just not comfortable with the absence of up and down buttons and having to tilt the mod to make adjustments. I wonder how long that sensor will survive. What is your take on this @KZOR ?


----------



## KZOR (12/11/19)

@Grand Guru 
I bought it because i like a regulated tube. Had two of the previous versions but the battery life was not to be desired. 
When this 21700 version was released i jumped on it. 
Don't mind the gyro sensor as settings are only done once. 
Enjoy the sleek look more as well.
I only found that mine gives a "no atomizer" message when using atty's with a certain length 510 but as long as the Beest and Reload works on it i am a happy chappy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## X-Calibre786 (12/11/19)

KZOR said:


> I only found that mine gives a "no atomizer" message when using atty's with a certain length 510 but as long as the Beest and Reload works on it i am a happy chappy.



This is a little concerning

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## TrifeDawg17 (7/12/19)

The vaper said:


> This might be my next device been looking at the first version for some time now wonder when it will be available in South Africa
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


It looks pretty awesome and i was on the Viking website where it's for sale but i just couldn't bring myself to hit BUY after what happened with the first version i had. 

It was my favorite kit until one day it just stopped working, even if the battery is full. I can SOMETIMES get it work if i screw the base in veeeeery slowly.

It has to have something to do with the battery contacts, but despite cleaning both the positive and negative with rubbing alcohol and letting it dry out afterwards, it makes no difference at all


----------



## Spink (7/12/19)

TrifeDawg17 said:


> It looks pretty awesome and i was on the Viking website where it's for sale but i just couldn't bring myself to hit BUY after what happened with the first version i had.
> 
> It was my favorite kit until one day it just stopped working, even if the battery is full. I can SOMETIMES get it work if i screw the base in veeeeery slowly.
> 
> It has to have something to do with the battery contacts, but despite cleaning both the positive and negative with rubbing alcohol and letting it dry out afterwards, it makes no difference at all



@TrifeDawg17 Try cleaning the thread on the cap and in the mod. Since you screw it off and ultimately land up touching the threads, they get gunked up. I've had the same problem. I used a tooth pick cause the wooden tip deforms and fit in the grooves to clear out the gunk. Then used an earbud with rubbing alcohol.

I experienced the same symptoms as with screwing it in slowing to get it to work, but after cleaning no problem at all.

That solved the bad connection for me between the cap and the mod. Try it out. You've got nothing to loose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## swisscheese (17/12/19)

nobody has addressed the elephant in the room, so here goes.....

It looks great as a mod on the desk, but with the right atty and bubble glass attached, it could easily be mistaken for the wife's new toy. In all honesty, I cannot be the only one who sees a dildo?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## stevie g (18/12/19)

swisscheese said:


> nobody has addressed the elephant in the room, so here goes.....
> 
> It looks great as a mod on the desk, but with the right atty and bubble glass attached, it could easily be mistaken for the wife's new toy. In all honesty, I cannot be the only one who sees a dildo?


 snipped or unsnipped?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

